# Banish Annoying Video Ads From Your Internet Experience



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

Few things are more annoying on the web than hitting a video site to watch a 30-second clip of something funny only to discover you have to sit through a 30-second advertisement first.

Read More


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

Then the advertisers can sue the maker of the ad blocker saying it's illegal. After all some networks are suing tivo saying it's illegal to fast forward commercials.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

It's amazing to me how much Capitalism has to Control things.... Pretty soon the democracy of the Internet will make it an Exclusive Club, with most of us left out.


----------

